# saintly's Nature plant pot.



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

I'm attempting to get a few shots of this old plant pot from mums house. 

kinda bonsai nature. one thing, this is inspiring so much for my next tank. i can see why amano loves moss!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

OK, here's a few shots. 

these were all take @ ISO 1000 f16 shutter 1/50th fired via a remote switch apart from the flower which was f5.6 I think.  it dawned on me later that usually, you cant bring nature into your house, but in this case...I can! it's a plant pot. so I may attempt at taking some indoors with flash. so i can shoot ISO 50.

what amazes me is the scene looks like a forest, with tiny moss as grass and a twig as a tree trunk. over night my view of nature is completely different. I will be trying to transpose what I see into tanks from now on.





















hopefully  the original plant pot shot will allow you to appreciate the capabilities of this lens.   

thanks very much for looking. 

bombardment over


----------



## JamesM (18 Oct 2009)

#3 is sick bud


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

cheers dude. i've got it under controlled lighting now. whilst looking around through the camera i came across this little chap. and i mean little. once i found him, i then looked with my normal eye, and i'd say he was about 3mm big....there was a dead fly next to him too.

The DoF is crazy on this.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Oct 2009)

superb pics mark, looks like a forest close up!


----------



## chump54 (18 Oct 2009)

great Mark! nice spider shot

I'm liking that lens, very nice.

Chris


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Oct 2009)

Hi Mark,
really amazing photos. love that. such a great details.
i've seen you're on the way to change your camera. what would be the next?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Oct 2009)

They are fantastic mark, your absolutely right - it does look like a forest scene, nice work.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> They are fantastic mark, your absolutely right - it does look like a forest scene, nice work.



cheers dan.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i've seen you're on the way to change your camera. what would be the next?



i held a 1Ds markIII the other day, and nearly made love to the woman behind the counter....out of my league though. 

5D mark II maybe. not sure yet.



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> great Mark! nice spider shot
> 
> I'm liking that lens, very nice.



cheers chris. my neighbours think i'm strange burrowing in the garden   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> superb pics mark, looks like a forest close up!



cheers dude. it's the look i was after. i think if you didn't see the first shot, you'd question the dimensions of the scene. i look back at the shots and think...big


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2009)

andy picks jaw up off floor!!   

They are very cool pictures, that lens is wicked. Opens up a whole different world!

Do you need lots of light with the lens, i.e are you using your pro lights etc?


----------



## Superman (19 Oct 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> i held a 1Ds markIII the other day, and nearly made love to the woman behind the counter....*out of my league though*.


Was that the woman or the camera?!   

Great photos, keep them coming.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Oct 2009)

haha, its like is own little world.


----------



## mr. luke (20 Oct 2009)

Nice shots 
The moss in the center left of the first picture can be grown submerged >.< 
Can anyone id it?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (20 Oct 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Nice shots
> The moss in the center left of the first picture can be grown submerged >.<
> Can anyone id it?



*dusts off her plant brain* Is it some kind of stringy moss? I'd like to know...because the next thing I do is going to be look for it in the garden 

Fantastic shots! Humbling, no? It's beautiful stuff, but now I won't be able to walk on the grass again without wondering.


----------



## mr. luke (20 Oct 2009)

If you want some i can send you some   
I have a patch of about 2 foot square behind the shed and good amount growing submerged   
Ive been experimenting and have also discovered you can get erect moss and spikey moss from your back yard and several others i cant id which grow submerged.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Oct 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> The moss in the center left of the first picture can be grown submerged >.<



really? i might try it. if so, to see undulating hills of this stuff would be mega!

i've been looking through this pot quite closely. googled moss etc, there's also liverworts in there to i believe. 

is this the moss you mean? the main clump...the 5p is to add some kind of scale


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Oct 2009)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Fantastic shots! Humbling, no? It's beautiful stuff, but now I won't be able to walk on the grass again without wondering.



it's making me think different for sure. what's beneath our feet is just astounding.


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Oct 2009)

Great pics Mark, its amazing how much wonder is around us, when using a macro lens     I'll be in the garden seeking new mosses this weekend    

Tony


----------



## paul.in.kendal (20 Oct 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> mr. luke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a fabulous book on terrestrial mosses called "Moss Gardening including Lichens, Liverworts, and other Miniatures" by George Schemk. I got it from the RHS.
Mosses are devilish difficult to ID even for experts, and trying to do so over the internet is like trying to paint your hallway through the letterbox   
So on those flimsy  grounds I'd suggest it's either Atrichum or Polytrichum. Thankyou.


----------



## mr. luke (20 Oct 2009)

I belive thats the stuff ive been growing saintly, it not its a very similar species.
Id give it a try..... ive been trying to grow several types or liverworts, mosses and plagomnium in a spare tank on a windowsill, and all but 1 of the species ive tried have either grown or stayed alive for at least a month.
I do have to admit, the plagomnium ive tried has started to grow rather un-atractively.... as in from looking like a magnified moss to string with bubbles on it   
None that have grown have harmed my fish or shrimps either 
If that moss is the one i think it is it will reming you of pine trees when it grows   I was just thinking it would look stunning on and around some mini landscape rock


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Oct 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> I'd suggest it's either Atrichum



just googled it, looks like your right with this estimation.   



			
				mr. luke said:
			
		

> I was just thinking it would look stunning on and around some mini landscape rock



totally. I may do a little set up in the house. maybe transplanting would work? pinch mosses and plant into nature soil?


----------



## mr. luke (21 Oct 2009)

I superglued mine onto small pebbles or let it sink on its own   But due to the way it grow in nature i think nature soil would be a good planting option 
Im trying it tied onto a mesh too to see how it grows like that and see if it self attatches.


----------

